# Andy Chakarov's progression thread



## Andy Chakarov (Aug 14, 2022)

Hi, I am Andy Chakarov and this is my progression thread, I am a beginner and I am doing just 3x3 and 2x2 for now. I know 3x3 F2L and after that I use beginner's method and for the 2x2 which I dont really practice I just use the beginner's method but once I learn CFOP I am planning on learning ortega. currently my best times are:

3x3: single: 54.97 ao5: 1:03.03
2x2: single: 15.32 ao5: 21.51

Keep in mind that I am trash at everything I do and yeah, that's it for now.

and like 10 minutes after writing this, I practiced a bit of 2x2 and got a new PB single!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-14
single: 14.66

Time List:
1. 14.66 F2 R2 U2 F R F R F' U2

when inspecting I saw that I could make the white layer in like 5 moves or something then I got super lucky and there was already just 1 corner in its correct and even tho it took me like 1 second to realize that I just did U R U' L' U R' U' L and realized that I got a skip and got this time, I did have a lot of pauses so I think I could have done it in like 13 seconds.

not really a progression but I got a 3x3 PB but a +2 ruined it

scramble:
L' F' L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 D' F2 R2 U L' F2 D' U' B2 L' R2

and about 10 minutes later I got a 3x3 PB single
single: 52.65

Time List:
1. 52.65 B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 F' L B' F D2 L' D F' D'

I think I am finally getting benefited from using F2L instead of beginner's method

and actually I cant really do a recon but all I know is that I actually didnt get any skips, all of the lucky things I got was a free F2L pair, easy cross but it still took me like 9 moves to finish it and easy last layer


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 15, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Aug 15, 2022)

I was so close to getting a new 3x3 PB but I was off by 0.24 seconds because it took me a little bit at the end to notice what case I got, I am still posting it tho because I think the scramble is kinda cool

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-15
single: 52.89

Time List:
1. 52.89 R B2 D2 L U2 R' B2 R2 D2 R' B2 U L2 F' R B' D' U L B R'

edit: nvm I got lucky and got a PB single like 10 solves after.
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-15
single: 51.25

Time List:
1. 51.25 D2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 B' R2 D' R' U' B' D' R B' L

alright posting this in another message because it will be kind of annoying just spamming edits BUT NEW PB SINGLE ON 3X3 1 SOLVE AFTER

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-15
single: 38.91

Time List:
1. 38.91 U' F' L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 R B' D R B U F' U'

If you want a reconstruction I am really bad at those so I will just explain what happened

so during inspection I found a really good around 6 move cross solution and got 2 free pairs right after (I didnt even plan that lol) then just did the other 2 pairs normally, ig the lucky part there was the fact that every piece was already in the top layer so I just moved the other pieces so that the didnt go to the bottom layer, after that I just did normal last layer yellow cross matching the colors and creating the cross and the luckiest part of this all was the fact that when I did the U R U' L' U R' U' L to place the corners in the right place I got a complete skip on the part where you have to make them face up.

And that was my really bad reconstruction

New 2x2 PB single!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-15
single: 11.14

Time List:
1. 11.14 F2 R2 F' R U' F2 R2 U2 R2

just by applying the scramble you can see why I got such a great time (using beginner's method ofc)

and after doing the scramble again I got 6 seconds but I am not counting it since I already knew what to do

here is a recon (might not be fully accurate)
starting with the white L shape on bottom and the empty space on the front right (all of this on bottom layer)
U' /// getting the piece on the top of where it needs to be
R' F R F' /// Sledge hammer to insert the piece
U R U' L' U R' U' L /// placing all of the corners in their correct place
Z2 /// so the white side is on top and yellow on bottom there should also be a orange L shape on the front with the empty piece being on the bottom right
(U R U' R) 2 D /// getting the first corner facing up and going to the second corner
R U R' U R U R' /// getting the second corner facing up

and the cube is now solved

mods why do you have to keep making all my messages into one people are gonna think I do it myself and are gonna think I am weird


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 16, 2022)

Andy Chakarov said:


> 1. 11.14 F2 R2 F' R U' F2 R2 U2 R2


For your white layer, you don't have to do a sledgehammer to insert it. You can also do R U' R' to insert it, which is easier and saves 2 moves.

I would strongly recommend you to learn the Ortega method which can be found here. It's a much more efficient method than the one you are currently using, although it does involve learning a few algorithms (7 OLL + 5 PLL), but it's highly worth it and can definitely get you to sub-6 seconds.


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Aug 16, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> For your white layer, you don't have to do a sledgehammer to insert it. You can also do R U' R' to insert it, which is easier and saves 2 moves.
> 
> I would strongly recommend you to learn the Ortega method which can be found here. It's a much more efficient method than the one you are currently using, although it does involve learning a few algorithms (7 OLL + 5 PLL), but it's highly worth it and can definitely get you to sub-6 seconds.


Ok thanks!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 16, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> definitely get you to sub-6 seconds.


make that 4


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Aug 17, 2022)

havent broken any personal records but I am learning 2 look OLL and working on recognizing every case faster and not stopping between the moves in the algs, which is a progression I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 17, 2022)

Andy Chakarov said:


> havent broken any records


yeah, you can't get nr being barely sub 1


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Aug 18, 2022)

I finally started using a bit of lookahead and I am finally averaging sub 1 minute with ease (before it was OK to have sub 1 minute but now I do it with ease and I think if I get better at lookahead I will probably average 45 seconds or something a bit higher but close to that)


Oh and I also got a 3.164 single including pickup time on 2x2 but it was just a scramble from a friend


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Aug 20, 2022)

my main broke so now I'll have to use the QiYi Sail W 
before it broke I was maining the MGC Evo 3x3 but it broke (I am too lazy to explain how) and now I cant use it 
I have to wait until my birthday to get a new cube but at least I still have a backup main that I can use.

Edit: I did a few solves and fortunately using my backup main I only become just 5 seconds slower which isnt a big deal since I already average like 50 seconds (maybe a bit faster) on a good cube that I am used to


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Aug 20, 2022)

Andy Chakarov said:


> my main broke so now I'll have to use the QiYi Sail W
> before it broke I was maining the MGC Evo 3x3 but it broke (I am too lazy to explain how) and now I cant use it
> I have to wait until my birthday to get a new cube but at least I still have a backup main that I can use.
> 
> Edit: I did a few solves and fortunately using my backup main I only become just 5 seconds slower which isnt a big deal since I already average like 50 seconds (maybe a bit faster) on a good cube that I am used to


damnn i heard the qiyi sail w isnt that good of a cube

are u able to buy a cube by yourself? or do you not have the money for one? cause a magnetic meilong isnt that expensive and is prtty good for a budget cube, maybe it could be your placeholder till you get a new cube


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Aug 20, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> damnn i heard the qiyi sail w isnt that good of a cube
> 
> are u able to buy a cube by yourself? or do you not have the money for one? cause a magnetic meilong isnt that expensive and is prtty good for a budget cube, maybe it could be your placeholder till you get a new cube


I can buy a cube myself I just need to find a budget cube that has sort of the same feel so I can use it like you said until I save up enough money to buy a better cube


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Aug 20, 2022)

Andy Chakarov said:


> I can buy a cube myself I just need to find a budget cube that has sort of the same feel so I can use it like you said until I save up enough money to buy a better cube


id recommend a meilong magnetic 3x3 or a moyu rs3m (2020 or 2021 both are good enough)

from experience though, meilongs usually are way better when set up, so might wanna take note of that


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 20, 2022)

Andy Chakarov said:


> Hi, I am Andy Chakarov and this is my progression thread, I am a beginner and I am doing just 3x3 and 2x2 for now. I know 3x3 F2L and after that I use beginner's method and for the 2x2 which I dont really practice I just use the beginner's method but once I learn CFOP I am planning on learning ortega. currently my best times are:
> 
> 3x3: single: 54.97 ao5: 1:03.03
> 2x2: single: 15.32 ao5: 21.51
> ...


Hi there and welcome!

Happy progressing.


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Aug 25, 2022)

31 SECOND 3x3 SINGLE PB LET'S GOOOOO

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-25
single: 31.12

Time List:
1. 31.12 F D2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F' U2 L2 F L' B' R2 B2 D2 L2 F' D' R

I didnt even practice the last 5 days or so I was just chilling and after I decided to do some serious practice again I got a new PB


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Aug 25, 2022)

Andy Chakarov said:


> my main broke so now I'll have to use the QiYi Sail W
> before it broke I was maining the MGC Evo 3x3 but it broke (I am too lazy to explain how) and now I cant use it
> I have to wait until my birthday to get a new cube but at least I still have a backup main that I can use.
> 
> Edit: I did a few solves and fortunately using my backup main I only become just 5 seconds slower which isnt a big deal since I already average like 50 seconds (maybe a bit faster) on a good cube that I am used to


oh btw I got a new main, it is a GAN


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Aug 26, 2022)

so I started using beginner CFOP (intuitive F2L then 2 look OLL and PLL) and I average around 50 seconds while with intuitive F2L and then beginner's last layer I average around 45 seconds so I think for now I am doing ok and all I will be doing is just practice 3x3 and stop practicing 2x2 for a while until I average around 40 seconds, I hope I can even get that down to mid 30 seconds but it probably isnt possible using 2 look OLL and PLL


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 26, 2022)

Andy Chakarov said:


> oh btw I got a new main, it is a GAN


which gan cube?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 26, 2022)

Andy Chakarov said:


> but it probably isnt possible using 2 look OLL and PLL


2 look OLL and PLL can get you to even sub-20, it matters on how fast yoy do your algs. Focus on F2L first.


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Aug 26, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> which gan cube?


Gan 12 MAglev


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Aug 26, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 2 look OLL and PLL can get you to even sub-20, it matters on how fast yoy do your algs. Focus on F2L first.


i can do 2 look OLL n PLL whenever i dont know the case and get sub 15, just try to get faster at cross and f2l at this stage then worry about the algs


----------



## LBr (Aug 26, 2022)

The word ‘boring’ has been removed I notice.


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Aug 28, 2022)

alright so remember what I said about 3x3 and ditching 2x2? yea well screw that because every time I look at my 2x2 I just get PTSD to that one time when I got a 40 second solve in competition so I am finally learning ortega


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 28, 2022)

Andy Chakarov said:


> alright so remember what I said about 3x3 and ditching 2x2? yea well screw that because every time I look at my 2x2 I just get PTSD to that one time when I got a 40 second solve in competition so I am finally learning ortega


Ok, feel free to dm me for tips, and good luck learning ortega!


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Sep 9, 2022)

Alright, so I kinda forgot about this thread and I also havent really done any serious practice on any kind of event but I learned ortega and also yesterday I was just doing some casual 3x3 solves on hand scrambles (to see if I still remembered everything) and I got a new PB of 22 seconds

I think I am going to practice more ortega and I want to get into 4x4 and learn how to solve a pyraminx PROPERLY because the method I use right now is really bad and it takes me like 25 seconds to solve it (I think that is bad)

Basically I want to be able to participate in Skewb, 4x4, 3x3, 2x2 and Pyraminx I guess I could also go for Megaminx since I have one but it takes too much practice, time and it is too hard

I guess that sums up what I have been up to these past 2 weeks


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Sep 11, 2022)

when you +2 a 2 second solve

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-11
single: 4.53

Time List:
1. 4.53+ R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U

Here is a recon of what was about to be my PB








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Sep 12, 2022)

Yesterday I got the MGC elite 2x2 because the one I had before that sucked and I am happy with it because in my turning I rely on corner cutting a lot and this cube can cut from basically anywhere


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Sep 13, 2022)

I forgot to mention it but I got a new 3x3 PB

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-13
single: 28.53

Time List:
1. 28.53 B' D R' F U' R D' L F' U2 F L2 F R2 B' R2 L2 B R2 B'


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Sep 16, 2022)

AYO WHAT NEW 2X2 PB

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-16
single: 2.78

Time List:
1. 2.78 R U2 R' F' R U' R' F U'









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 17, 2022)

Andy Chakarov said:


> AYO WHAT NEW 2X2 PB
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-16
> single: 2.78
> ...


did you predict the last layer case?


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Sep 17, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> did you predict the last layer case?


Yes


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Sep 19, 2022)

not anything special but I think the cross is cool
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-19
single: 28.54

Time List:
1. 28.54 F2 L' U' L2 U R D' F' D2 F D2 B' R2 F' R2 L2 F U2 L' U


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Sep 24, 2022)

I am thinking about learning full CFOP since after I learn that it is all about practice


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Sep 27, 2022)

nevermind school exists so I will have to take a break from speedcubing for like 2 weeks or something like that, I hope that I dont become sub 45 second average because it was really hard to break the 40 second barrier with beginner CFOP (I average about 37 or something like that seconds right now)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 27, 2022)

Andy Chakarov said:


> nevermind school exists so I will have to take a break from speedcubing for like 2 weeks or something like that


i mean you don't have to revise 24/7


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Sep 27, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i mean you don't have to revise 24/7


the thing is with school exams I have like 1 hour of free time and I dont want to cube in all of my free time and of course I will still solve like 15 minutes or something a day so that I dont forget everything because my memory sucks


----------



## hyn (Sep 27, 2022)

Andy Chakarov said:


> the thing is with school exams I have like 1 hour of free time and I dont want to cube in all of my free time and of course I will still solve like 15 minutes or something a day so that I dont forget everything because my memory sucks


sheesh
I had the two weeks of exams earlier this month and I had quite a lot of free time
guess every country is different


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Oct 10, 2022)

alright exams are almost over which means more free time which means more cubing so that's that, I also did some solves on 3x3 and turns out taking a break somehow made me average 33 seconds so that also happened and that's it


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 10, 2022)

Hi Andy! I’m Emma. I’m 15 years old. I have been cubing since I was 11 years old. I noticed you are Bulgarian. I don’t speak the language but I do speak Russian so I understand a bit of it. Nice to meet you! 31 seconds is great! My PB is still 28 seconds


----------



## Imsoosm (Oct 11, 2022)

@NigelTheCuber It's kind of childish to react with angry whenever somebody says something good about Russia or knows the language. Their government might be bad, but the country itself isn't bad.


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> @NigelTheCuber It's kind of childish to react with angry whenever somebody says something good about Russia or knows the language. Their government might be bad, but the country itself isn't bad.


I don’t support the Russian government. I know plenty of Russian people who are against the government. They are some of the nicest people I know.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 12, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> @NigelTheCuber It's kind of childish to react with angry whenever somebody says something good about Russia or knows the language. Their government might be bad, but the country itself isn't bad.


I was angrying the 28 second pb


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 12, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I was angrying the 28 second pb


I’m very slow at improving  sorry


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 12, 2022)

EmmaTheCapicorn said:


> I’m very slow at improving  sorry


I might leave some tips in your progression thread someday if you want me to


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 12, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I might leave some tips in your progression thread someday if you want me to


Sure!


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Oct 13, 2022)

alright I have no idea what you guys were chatting about but I am too lazy to read it anyway I broke my 3x3 PB by like 0.20 seconds which sucks but at this point I am getting so much sub 30s that when I get an actual lucky scramble I can probably bring it down to like 25s or something like that

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-13
single: 27.90

Time List:
1. 27.90 R2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U F' L' R' B' R' D L D' F'


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Oct 14, 2022)

guys look at this goofy ahh scramble

B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L U R2 D2 F R2 F' U


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Oct 16, 2022)

new 3x3 PB let's goooo

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-16
single: 25.30

Time List:
1. 25.30 D F R' B2 L F B' U' F' D' R D2 B2 L D2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 F2

it wasnt that much luck I just got an OLL case that I know and didnt have to do 2-look (it is the one that goes R U R' U' R' F R F')


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Oct 18, 2022)

I always thought that all WCA events are good and there isnt a real reason to hate all of them, 5 minutes ago I learned how to solve a pyraminx and now I have changed my mind


----------



## LBr (Oct 18, 2022)

I agree. Pyraminx is such a dumb event it may even compare to clock xD


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 18, 2022)

Pyraminx is the most hated event in the WCA. That probably explains how people make finals or even podium with 7-second averages.


----------



## LBr (Oct 18, 2022)

True, but I’m not sure it’s actually that hated generally. I think that if there weren’t so many young kids (under 10 years old) cubing there would be a strong case to scrap it, but young cubers enjoy it as it’s easy to learn when compared to blind or higher nxns, so it basically gives them more events to do. But idrk, if you look at the meager list of event I’ve competed in one may accuse me of narrow mindedness


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 19, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Pyraminx is the most hated event in the WCA. That probably explains how people make finals or even podium with 7-second averages.


laughs in clonk and skweb


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 19, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> laughs in clonk and skweb


I did think Clock was the most hated. It’s definitely a puzzle that I enjoy but I don’t enjoy as much as Pyraminx or Skewb. Both are fun in my eyes


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 19, 2022)

I made the statement that pyraminx is the most hated event based off of a statistic. I know longer know where my source is and I do not care to spend that much effort on something involving any of those events.


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Oct 20, 2022)

this is my favourite solve so far
so I just got a new PB for 3x3 single and I beat my previous one by one hundredth of a second (0.01) which means that of course there was a lot of luck but not only that, I also got it on my 700th solve that I have done on cstimer which is even luckier so the combined luck it took for all of these to happen at once is really high in my opinion

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-20
single: 24.38

Time List:
1. 24.38 B' L B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R D R U2 B' U L U


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 20, 2022)

Andy Chakarov said:


> this is my favourite solve so far
> so I just got a new PB for 3x3 single and I beat my previous one by one hundredth of a second (0.01) which means that of course there was a lot of luck but not only that, I also got it on my 700th solve that I have done on cstimer which is even luckier so the combined luck it took for all of these to happen at once is really high in my opinion
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-20
> ...


Nice job! Still trying to beat mine. I’m at 28


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Oct 21, 2022)

EmmaTheCapicorn said:


> Nice job! Still trying to beat mine. I’m at 28


Thanks! good luck trying to break yours!


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Oct 21, 2022)

another day another 3x3 single PB, after so much time I finally got a time faster than my hand scramble PB that I've had since I was averaging 45 seconds

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-21
single: 22.18

Time List:
1. 22.18 U' L2 U' D2 F2 L' D F R F2 R B2 U2 R' U2 B2 L'

Next Goal: Learn full PLL and get a PB that is sub-20


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Oct 21, 2022)

also with one PB and one time being almost my PB I got a new ao5 PB

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-21
avg of 5: 26.68

Time List:
1. (36.32) R2 F' D2 L U2 F2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 L U2 R B' D2 L' R U R' U2 
2. (22.18) U' L2 U' D2 F2 L' D F R F2 R B2 U2 R' U2 B2 L' 
3. 26.64 D' R2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' U' L2 B' R U' L' R U R2 
4. 30.80 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U R2 L F L2 B D2 F2 R F2 D 
5. 22.60 R' B2 L' D2 F2 R U2 F2 R' B2 R2 B' L' B2 F' U L' U' B' F2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 21, 2022)

Andy Chakarov said:


> also with one PB and one time being almost my PB I got a new ao5 PB
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-21
> avg of 5: 26.68
> ...


Nice counting 22!


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Oct 24, 2022)

Alright so I updated my PC (where I have over like 3000 solves from all the events that I have done) and for some reason that made cstimer go back in time or something, fortunately I have a backup saved but it doesnt have my 22 second PB for 3x3 and my sub 3 PB for 2x2 so I just entered those times in but most of my times are lost and now it looks like my mean on 2x2 is back to 10 and my mean on 3x3 is back to 54


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Nov 4, 2022)

3x3 single PB my turning was just godspeed on this one 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-04
single: 20.40

Time List:
1. 20.40 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 R2 B' L' R2 D' B L' B' D2 U


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Nov 6, 2022)

3x3 PB average
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-06
avg of 5: 23.47

Time List:
1. (21.46) D2 L' F2 L2 D L2 B2 D F2 D2 F2 B U L' R' F D F2 L 
2. 26.45 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' L2 U F' D B2 L2 R U 
3. 22.16 L F' B L U2 D B L' D U2 B2 D2 B D2 B L2 F R2 L2 F' 
4. (27.50) D2 L2 B U R2 F D' B U' D2 B2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 D2 L B2 L U2 
5. 21.80 D F' D L2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' R B U2 R' U F R' U

I had a MoYu Super RS3 M right next to me like some sort of talisman and I got a PB


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Nov 11, 2022)

2x2 PB average

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-12
avg of 5: 5.66

Time List:
1. 4.90 R' U' R' U' R' F2 U2 F' U' 
2. (7.25) R F R2 U2 R2 U F' U2 R 
3. 5.12 F2 R F' U' F R F2 R2 F2 
4. (3.58) F' R F' R F' R2 U2 F2 R2 
5. 6.97 R' F R2 U2 F U' F2 U R2 U2


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Nov 24, 2022)

well now I know I wont be breaking my PB for a while

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-24
single: 16.32

Time List:
1. 16.32 D' L' F2 R D2 R' F2 R D2 L' B2 U2 F R U F2 U'

I'd love to see people like Max Park get a sub 0 on this scramble


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 24, 2022)

Good luck!


----------

